# seafoam?



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

i heard about seafoam that it's supposed to work good at cleaning up carbon build up. I was thinking of trying it but before i do i wanna know if its safe to use. Where can i buy it? How do i use it & how does it work?


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

the thing about seafoam is that it never hurts the car, so even if it doesnt help the car out, it wont hurt it at all. depending on how you use it it will clean out either the fuel system or the oil system. if you dump it in your gas tank with a full tank of gas, it will eliminate condensation (water) in your system and it will free up the lines a little more, it may also help clean up any carbon build up in the combustion chamber. in the oil, it will do the same thing only it will clean up any buildup in the crank case, etc.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hey i just tried seafoam in my car today, it seems to drive a little smoother but i havent driven it long enough to tell. But for some reason my idle is really low now @ about 600rpm in driver & 850rpm in park. Also i used 1/3 of it just wondering do i add the rest to a full tank of gas or empty b/c usually i add fuel injector cleaner to empty tank. Well some smoke came out but not half as much as some of the videos i seen on youtube of ppl using seafoam, i guess my motor wasnt that dirty.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

the smoke is usually it burning and it probably smells really bad too doesnt it? 850 rpm in park huh? you win, that's about where it's supposed to be.


----------

